# Vasectomy Imminent! How long....



## dieselengine (27 Oct 2007)

....before I'm back in the saddle? Experiences please. Cheers


----------



## stephec (27 Oct 2007)

From previous threads on C+ the answers ranged from a couple of days to over a fortnight. When I had mine done I was walking like a cowboy for about four days. 



I had it done during a period when I wasn't cycling at all, but I wouldn't have wanted to get on a bike for over a week though I think.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Oct 2007)

dieselengine said:


> ....before I'm back in the saddle? Experiences please. Cheers



Ahem...... Which 'saddle' we talking about here ?


----------



## dieselengine (27 Oct 2007)

Thank you Elmer! 

I deliberately avoided asking how long before I could ride my bike again, for fear of offending the wife, and sparking an avalanche of Carry-onesque double entendre posts. On reflection I wish I had asked that. The laughing may take my mind of the impending pain. Maybe having another kid after all would be less painful.

Incidentally, the saddle to which I refer, is the one which doesn't complain about being stuck under my perspiring backside for hours. Her name is Arione - an Italian beauty she is too.


----------



## mikeitup (27 Oct 2007)

*re*

I would give it about 10 days (to be on the safe side).

Should be ok after that.


----------



## col (27 Oct 2007)

When i had mine done,about 12 years ago now,i was put to sleep in hospital for it,too cowardly to be awake.My mate had it done awake,and he said,just for a split second it stung,when they injected the local.
Anyway,because i was put under,it took about two days for the quezy feeling to subside from the general,and the way they did it was to put a little cut,about an inch long,and used what could be described as a crochet needle in,to hook out the tubes,then do the business.I had no swelling as such,just felt a little fragile there for a few days.The doc told me to give it about a week.


----------



## twowheeledwriter (29 Oct 2007)

I had mine done under a local on a Friday morning. I was then back commuting on the bike 10 days later, on the second Monday after I'd had it done.

The doctor had recommended a week off the bike - I reckon 7 days was about right. Remember to wear tight-fitting underpants for this period - you'll need all the extra support you can get and you certainly don't want anything wobbling about.

As for a local anaesthetic - the main problem with this is having to chat to the female nurses whilst Mr Consultant messes about with your bits. Still, rather this than the ordeal my wife went through during 3 caesareans...

Getting back into the other saddle is fantastic - especially if you have been using "waterproofs" . But - you must wait until you've had the all clear... don't get me started on producing a sample...


----------



## col (29 Oct 2007)

twowheeledwriter said:


> I had mine done under a local on a Friday morning. I was then back commuting on the bike 10 days later, on the second Monday after I'd had it done.
> 
> The doctor had recommended a week off the bike - I reckon 7 days was about right. Remember to wear tight-fitting underpants for this period - you'll need all the extra support you can get and you certainly don't want anything wobbling about.
> 
> ...




Yeah i cant remember if i had to give two or three,over a period of time.
And the improvement in all thingswas fantastic.


----------



## dieselengine (30 Oct 2007)

Thanks guys - I appreciate the encouraging words.

The job is being tomorrow (Wed) - looking forward to getting back on the bike, (in both senses!). Cheers


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2007)

if like me you ended up like Busta Gonads of viz then it was about 3 weeks before I could sit on the saddle


----------



## Fnaar (7 Nov 2007)

Hope it went well. Shouldn't make a vas deferens to your cycling (vas deferens, geddit? hur hur)


----------



## dieselengine (7 Nov 2007)

Thanks for asking fnaar, although I fear the cynics out there might think your apparent concern for my wellbeing is a barely disguised vehicle, used solely to allow you to introduce a rather clever play on words into the thread. But i'm reet gullible me, so thanks for asking. It made me laugh anyway. Gotta say the right gonad is still a bit achey, one week one from the chop. The wife sold me on the idea of the snip, by telling me that the weight of the tubes removed from me scrote, would make me considerably lighter, so I should be faster climbing hills. I haven't been able to sit on Arione yet, but I am beginning to suspect she (the wife) may have tricked me.


----------



## Fnaar (8 Nov 2007)

OK, it was an opportunity to trot out a lame old 'joke', but a wee bit genuine too...I had one about 5 or 6 yrs ago... took a week off work, watched telly a lot, kept a pack of frozen peas over me nuts for 2 days (obviously re-froze them occasionally, don't think they got eaten, either )
and generally took it easy. Stayed off bike for a fortnight, just to be sure...
While op was going on (local anaesthetic) nurse complimented me on my legs (thanks to cycling)...I briefly contemplated whether or not to stop the op and have babies with her, but the burning smell told me I was too late, at least on one side! 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Nov 2007)

bloke at work's just had it done (thursday). not seen him since! mind you, mrs bloke at work had been on strike for ages before he agreed to have it done, so maybe there's a bit of lost time being made up (with jonnies of course until he's had the all clear).

mrs alecetc keeps mentioning it, and my comment that there's no point having it done if we don't do it regularly seems to have jollied things up a bit!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2007)

I just wouldn't fancy being operated on whilst awake...argh.. I assume you can't see anything or feel anything then.....?


----------



## andy_wrx (13 Nov 2007)

Most embarrassing bit was when a young, attractive nurse gave me a disposable razor and told me to shave the affected bits, my guess at where exactly to shave being a bit wrong so her having to do it for me before I went into theatre
(might have been pleasant in other circumstances, but not right then, not with my wife was in the room...)

Most painful bit was when the surgeon used the 'crochet hook' to fish the tube out, then pulled it further out so as to cut and tie the ends : wasn't exactly agony but definitely felt the tug somewhere in my abdomen and in my b*ll*ck.

Silliest thing was deciding to walk round B&Q for an hour choosing paint on the way home, rather than go straight home and sit down for the afternoon. Felt terribly weak, nearly fainted.

Best bit was watching the bruises come-up in the following days - black, purple, green, superb !

Cycling - after about a week or so, but probably best to try a short test ride first time rather than go out for a century.
Running - similarly about a week, with industrial-strength jockstrap they gave me at the hospital (which was so ludicrously ugly I still have it and it makes me laugh every time I see it in the back of my underwear drawer).
Pain - no, not really (other than the abovementioned tug), better described as just a bit of minor soreness and day or two of CoCodamol


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2007)

Fossyant It's pantomine time OH YES YOU CAN.The Surgeon stands at the end of the table talking to you ,or the nurse.Then he lifts up the needle,and slowly injects a pain killer into your first testicle you had no idea where it was going BUT you now know where the second one is going.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2007)

fossyant said:


> I just wouldn't fancy being operated on whilst awake...argh.. I assume you can't see anything or feel anything then.....?




Like others have said you feel the needle going in, which nips and then you feel the blood running down the inside of your leg after the incision, plus all the tugging . Then it starts again on the second testicle  Of course its bloody embarrassing lying there whilst someone chats away to you as the surgeon cuts and pulls  You have no keks on, in my case I was also told to keep my shoes on !! For what god knows, maybe in case you wanna do a runner  Mean while the three nurses not taking part in the op, talk away in the corner and look over every now and then, oh yes its very surreal.

BTW it was about 2 weeks before i even wanted to make sure everything was all present and correct and working  I was like buster gonads on viz, agony !!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2007)

You've put me off................


----------



## dieselengine (13 Nov 2007)

Hello again. It is day 14 tomorrow (Wed). All is well, apart from the very occasional ache in the right gonad, and the itching and spiky sack hair digging into me thighs. I can put up with that. I did my daily stretches on day 7 having abstained for the post op period till then. Bad move! The aching in the right gonad was almost enough to stop me walking for a day or so. Really sore. Don't make this mistake.

About the op, the sensation of the tube being pulled out, to me at least, replicated that "pit of the stomach sick feeling" you got when you were at school and somehow got a kick in the nuts! Not pleasant. It was made worse with me, because the right gonad had clearly seen what the surgeon did to the left one, so when he came round to do the right one, he was "diving for cover" if you get what I mean. There was a certain degree of sack shrinkage, as right nut tried to avoid the chop. Surgeon would not be beaten though, so when he did get hold of the b'lock, he kept hold of it. The recalcitrant nature of this blighter meant the vas deferens tube was tight, so he really had to pull on it with the crochet needle to get enough out. That was probably the worst part, and the right b'lock was by far the most uncomfortable for days, and by a large margin - probably bruised. I have since seen that some surgeons give patients a sedative beforehand to avoid sack shrinkage/contraction. If any of you go for it, do your best to persuade them to give you a sedative. 

Hope to be back on the bike at the weekend. Tried on me new dhb merston bib tights tonight, and the pad on nuts sensation was a little uncomfortable still. Cheers for now. 

Jaffa


----------

